# Dymethazine cycle, and recovery time



## flash89912 (Feb 2, 2011)

After a second cycle of dymethazine......Got some blood work done about 2 weeks after pct. HDL value was in the 20s! Never had it that low, I always had a super high HDL. Also liver value ast was slightly above normal range.., wondering if I should wait more than 1 month pct and 1 month off before starting a cycle of metha-drol extreme


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2011)

are you using ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx?

if not get it!


----------



## flash89912 (Feb 2, 2011)

Got 3 bottles during the pre-sale. Guess im gonna finish off this month with this s4 I have since its seems to have helped keep the dymeth gains and maybe take a week or two off everything before starting the methadrol. Prolly a good idea to preloaded the cycle support in advance? Also ran dymethazine with liv 52 along with cycle support. Plan to do the same with methadrol. Didnt expect dymethazine to kill my HDL that bad, I eat the shit outta all the heathy fats, take fish oil daily, however I did stop doing as much cardio when I was on dymethazine.


----------



## GNC Rep (Feb 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> are you using ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx?
> 
> if not get it!


 
anything prince says is gnc approved


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 2, 2011)

Yup, preload the advanced cycle support. 

If you want to bump HDL get on some Niacin. Flush free won't work so get REGULAR Niacin.


----------



## flash89912 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmmm most the ones at the store are flush free.... Damn guess I'll just have to order online. What's the diff?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> Hmmm most the ones at the store are flush free.... Damn guess I'll just have to order online. What's the diff?


 One causes flushing and raises HDL. The flush free does not.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 3, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yup, preload the advanced cycle support.
> 
> If you want to bump HDL get on some Niacin. Flush free won't work so get REGULAR Niacin.



I've never heard of this before.  Do tell, this would be nice to tell the old man... he needs some more HDL!


----------



## oufinny (Feb 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> One causes flushing and raises HDL. The flush free does not.



I did not know that and since I am about to start DMZ I will make sure to have my bloodwork done after to identify if there is a drop in HDL that is significant.  Not too concerned being that I am taking CS2.0 with a full 2 week pre-load.


----------

